# Wideglide



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.tuscolatoday.com/index.p...n-buckeye-state-coby-fetting-bags-wide-glide/

Seen this thought I'd share.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

So out of staters can hunt youth weekend in ohio?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

As long as they are considered a youth hunter, they can hunt with a non-hunting adult. That is a monster by the way!


----------

